# "My Pictures" folder won't open when clicked



## Signal50 (Jan 9, 2005)

Since November, the "My Pictures" folder will not open in explorer when I double click it. The folder icon highlights, and the hourglass icon comes up showing activity, but then everything just sits there until I click the explorer hashmark to delete the box. However, I can open up the image files in the folder if I access it through AOL by going to "File" and clicking open. The downside is I can't look at the image inventory that way, and I can't open images if I'm offline. I can't think of anything I've done or added to the computer that might be conflicting with this folder, and it is the only one I am unable to access in the "My Documents" folder - all other folders and files open with a double click like normal. help? ideas? Thank you all! Signal50


----------



## wimpy (Dec 21, 2004)

Signal50 said:


> Since November, the "My Pictures" folder will not open in explorer when I double click it. The folder icon highlights, and the hourglass icon comes up showing activity, but then everything just sits there until I click the explorer hashmark to delete the box. However, I can open up the image files in the folder if I access it through AOL by going to "File" and clicking open. The downside is I can't look at the image inventory that way, and I can't open images if I'm offline. I can't think of anything I've done or added to the computer that might be conflicting with this folder, and it is the only one I am unable to access in the "My Documents" folder - all other folders and files open with a double click like normal. help? ideas? Thank you all! Signal50


My pictures is in My Documents right ? Does it open then Pics won't ?
Try the desktop folder version.

But " not open " doesn't really say much to go on.
hilite it and use the enter key.


----------



## Signal50 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thanks for the reply! I double click the "my documents" folder on the desktop. That folder opens, and I double click the "my pictures" folder, like always. At that point, the hourglass icon pops up, demonstrating that the computer is thinking, but nothing happens, and the "my pictures" folder never opens to reveal the folders and documents within. I've attempted all manner of opening the folder, such as highlighting it and then going up to the toolbar to click "file" and clicking "open," or "explore," but the "my pictures" folder doesn't open. But...if I am online (I use aol), and I go to the tool bar at the top of the internet screen and click "file" then "open pictures" then I can access the "my pictures" folder and open an image file. I'm not sure what may have happened to cause (I'm assuming) a conflict that prevents the "my pictures" folder from opening through desktop access like all the other regular folders do in the "my documents" folder, but I'm wondering if anyone else had a similar problem that they figured out how to correct. Thanks!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Check your registry for errors. Go to Start->Run, type Scanregw.exe, and click Ok. Save the registry if asked to do so.


----------



## Signal50 (Jan 9, 2005)

Thank you! I did as you suggested and it came back "no errors found - the registry has been backed up already today." It didn't solve my problem, but I learned something new!


----------



## JSntgRvr (Jul 1, 2003)

Have you deleted any application lately? If using IE 6.0, search in your computer for the file ie6setup.exe. Once found, double click on it and install all components.


----------

